

Ask HN: Can I get feedback on my site? - notastartup

Just a simple one page wondering if I can get some feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrape.it
======
Gustomaximus
My questions:

\- Price (if only typical example) would be interesting. \- Can you reverse
scrape website code (non-technical person here...)? Occasionally I would be
interested in finding people that don't have a certain type of code on their
website for prospecting. \- Can you scrape across a site - e.g if I send you a
domain can you crawl pages or do you need each specific URL?

As for the website - generally it's good. 1) There is not a good direct call-
to-action above the fold. I would update the 'Send URL's" to something more
sales directed like 'Get a quote' and remove the 'read on' button that does
nothing 2) I would make the blog more prominent once you enrich the
information

This could be a useful service for me. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
notastartup
The thing about price is that it differs from project to project so that is
why I chose not to include it.

Not sure what you mean by reverse scrape. I'm not sure what you mean by
finding people that don't have certain type of code part.

The closest example I can think of is a website that has hundreds of links to
other domains and you want to scrape the email address from each of those. For
example, a client recently wanted to collect contact information from all the
businesses but every business web page looks different.

Thanks I'll update the call to action bit...get a quote seems like a good call
to action.

EDIT: I just changed the call to action bit.

------
Danilka
1\. Beautiful looking page! 2\. I didn't answer the following questions: \-
What are the prices? \- How do you actually do it? (request form suggested
that you do it nearly manually) \- What are the benefits of using you? (i.e.
We can scrap any kind of chaptcha protected data by using 1M different hosts)
\- How fast would you do it? \- How legal is it? \- Is there API or another
way of automatically integrating? 3\. You kind of told me the same thing under
Why & Features

P.S. I'm actually interested: dan[a)danilinkcom

~~~
notastartup
1\. Thank you!

2\. Prices vary depending on the nature of your web scraping project.

3\. You guessed correctly, we built our own web scraping tool and provide
managed web scraping services. You can most certainly scrape any type of page
but with the increased difficulty and speed, increased prices.

Sent you an email.

------
BorisMelnik
I could see myself using this service. Seems very user friendly and customer
service friendly. great logo. loved how you made it part of your domain / TLD.
would also like to see price. in situations like these since you said you
cannot show price due to too many scenarios, what you can do is show some
example jobs with prices that you've done in the past.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Love the look, I was definitely left wondering about the price though. And
possibly the use-cases and legal implications of the service.

Also it'd be worth figuring out a way to differentiate yourself from
import.io, as that service is getting reasonably established.

------
_RPM
Cool logo bro. I would scale it down a bit though, in my opinion. Also the
active color for the top menu links seems strange to me and it definitely
shocked me. The logo is great. It looks like a lot of thought / work / blood
went into designing it.

------
hackerboos
You need a min-height on your columns.

[http://s2.postimg.org/rtpjqadl5/Screen_Shot_2014_10_17_at_15...](http://s2.postimg.org/rtpjqadl5/Screen_Shot_2014_10_17_at_15_02_04.png)

